# My New Fish From Alaska Angles N kribs



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Just Thought I would show off my newest fish, came all the way to Iowa From Alaska..
Three Koi Angles n 13 Pulcher Kribs..."one didn't make it  
They all doing fine still after nearly a week now...
I redid my tank once again "adding a few more caves" in hope they will spawn.

Here are 2 of the angles, followed by a few Kribs...I can;t seem to get a good clean shot of the makes, they see me going the web cam, and they're off like a rocket.....But I'll get a sneak shot in soon...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

congrats! they are purty!


----------



## hogan (Jan 18, 2005)

did you get thoughs from blue?


----------

